# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Në lidhje me ndryshimet e fundit në forum

## shigjeta

Pershendetje

Sot u be nje rifreskim me versionin e fundit te forumit. Per kete arsye mund te vereni ç'rregullime apo probleme te ndryshme te perkoheshme. Ne menyre qe te korrigjohen sa me shpejt raportoni problemet, qe vini re, ne kete teme.

----------


## nausika

Disa gjera qe vura re shpejt e shpejte:

1. Fotografite tek profili i anetarit nuk duken

2. Per tu pergjigjur kesaj teme mu desh te shtypja butonat "pergjigje e shpejte" sepse nuk mund te shkruaja direkt ne faqe. 

3. Tek kontrolli i anetarit ka vend bosh mbi komentet e reputacioneve (prish estetiken  :perqeshje: )

4. Nuk duket numri i mesazheve private perbri cdo anetari

pune te mbare  :buzeqeshje: 

Nausika

----------


## marcus1

Si dhe ngjyrat e veshjes së forumit nuk janë të gjitha. Aktualisht janë vetëm tre; Albasoul, blu e zbardhur dhe blu e çelur.

Përshëndetje

----------


## sLimShady

Vallaj sdi cka paskeni bo me mire ..te pergjigja e shpejte nuk mund te postosh vetm pergjigju temes thot kliko nre anen e majte qe ta aktivizosh po aha

----------


## EDUARDI

> Disa gjera qe vura re shpejt e shpejte:
> 
> 1. Fotografite tek profili i anetarit nuk duken
> 
> 2. Per tu pergjigjur kesaj teme mu desh te shtypja butonat "pergjigje e shpejte" sepse nuk mund te shkruaja direkt ne faqe. 
> 
> 3. Tek kontrolli i anetarit ka vend bosh mbi komentet e reputacioneve (prish estetiken )
> 
> 4. Nuk duket numri i mesazheve private perbri cdo anetari
> ...



si Nausika dhe un kto probleme hasa ne forum


a ka mundesi te behet si ka qene?
se kshu skemi gje ne vije ne  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## marsela

_Ajo foto e profilit duket dhe nuk ka vend bosh para komenteve te rep.(Ndoshta jane bere serisht ndryshime me vone)
Persa i perket shfaqjes se numrit te mp-ve s'besoj se eshte ndonje problem..Tek e fundit c'i duhet te tjerve te dine sa mp ke ti.Ai qe eshte i interesuar te marre e dergoje mp ta zbraze kutine vazhdimisht.Pastaj shumica e antarve mund te kontaktohen dhe me maile.
Kjo puna e pergjigjes se shpejte s'o me pelqen as mua, ishim mesuar te shkruanim direkt aty.
Ai opsioni per levizje direkt te c'faqe te duash me duket shum i vlefshem..S'do ishte keq sikur edhe tek kto temat e abonuara kur te klikonim te na conte te faqja ku kemi shkruar per here te fundit e jo ne hyrje te temes(shum kerkoj e)..se mbushen faqet menjeher ndonjeher.._

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Keto ndryshime po behen per me mire kshu qe problemet qe vura re une jane ato qe kane thene parapostuesit. Nuk me mbetet gje tjeter vetem tju uroj pune te mbare e nje sherbim sa me te mire.

----------


## Davius

Pershendetje.

Ndryshimet jane te mira, por ka ende pune ne perkthimin e skripteve, bera ca prova si moderator dhe shume gjera qe na kane dhene mundim tash i kemi shume te lehta, por me pergjigjet e shpejta duhet te ndermeret dicka..

Shkruaj prap  :buzeqeshje: 

Urime per versionin e rije.

----------


## reni00

po themat a do rikthehen?

----------


## Davius

Verejtjet...

Kur leviz scroll barin, reshtat shendrohen ne vija paralele ose e gjithe faqja behet nje ngjyre.

Pasi c'kyqesh perseri llogaria yte dele se eshte aktive por ne fakt nuk eshte aktive, duhet te beshe dy here Log Out qe te shlyhet e tera.

Fytyra duhet te shtohen, ne anen e djathte, te kete me shume si:  : thumbsup: / : thmbdown: / :star /  :wallbang: / :nono: / : frustrat: / disa tjere... besoj se do i gjeni lehte keto smiles dhe do i beni upload ne forum sepse jane shume dmth-nese per pergjigjet ne postime...

Sa per themes/veshje ka me mijera, dhe besoj se ato shume lehte mund te rregullohen, por ato jane sekondare per momentin dhe se do kete edhe themes te bukura qe jane relaxuese per syte...

...

----------


## Albi

Mos ndoshta eshte akoma fillimi dhe se kemi kuptuar qe jan me lehetesuse ti lem pak kohe moderatorve ti shofin me mire keto gjera

----------


## edspace

P&#235;rgjigja e shpejt&#235; u ndryshua q&#235; t&#235; jet&#235; e aktivizuar vetvetiu. 

N&#235; lidhje me hyrjen dhe daljen nga forumi, &#235;sht&#235; mir&#235; q&#235; t&#235; gjith&#235; an&#235;tar&#235;t t&#235; dalin nj&#235;her&#235; nga forumi dhe pastaj t&#235; identifikohen p&#235;rs&#235;ri me q&#235;llin q&#235; kompjuteri juaj t&#235; p&#235;rshtatet me versionin e ri t&#235; forumit. Pas k&#235;saj nuk duhet t&#235; ket&#235; probleme. 

P&#235;rkthimi, veshjet, dhe probleme t&#235; tjera sip&#235;rfaq&#235;sore do rregullohen gruadualisht n&#235; dit&#235;t n&#235; vazhdim. Problemet m&#235; kryesore jan&#235; ato n&#235; lidhje me funksionimin.

----------


## MiLaNiStE

> Verejtjet...
> 
> Kur leviz scroll barin, reshtat shendrohen ne vija paralele ose e gjithe faqja behet nje ngjyre.
> 
> ...


ene mu kshu mu bo 

opsioni qe mos te dali reputacioni kur con mesazhe nuk osht mo... 

edhe fakti qe kur ndrro postimin nuk te del ne faqe tjeter po ktu ke kjo sme pelqe sh lol

----------


## Piranha

Shumica e problemeve u thane me lart dhe une po shtoj nje per estetike :perqeshje: 
tek Data e Anetaresimit del e shkeputur...
a mund te shkruhet e gjitha poshte psh:
Data e Anetaresimit:
01-01-00

flm By *Piranha*

----------


## *Ebola_Virus*

Gjithashtu dhe opsioni i daljes nuk funskionon ..  :buzeqeshje:  se di ne eshte momentale apo e perkohshme .

----------


## swat

ca te them une te gjitha ato probleme qe i kisha dhe une jane konsumuar 
me ngelet te them dhe tju uroj qe ti rregulloni sa me shpejte keto probleme
suksese te metejshme ne pune  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## HoteL-MadriD

Shnosh Kush e ka bo kete e ka dit qe eshte i mire dhe eshte OK kshtu qe tash mos boni ankesa se super qeka.. Bravo vetem perpara.
Tung

----------


## Albo

> Gjithashtu dhe opsioni i daljes nuk funskionon ..  se di ne eshte momentale apo e perkohshme .


Provoni te gjithe te dilni nga forumi njehere dhe te hyni perseri duke u identifikuar. Ne kete menyre rifreskoni te dhenat qe do te merrni nga versioni i ri i forumit ne kompjuterin tuaj.

Nuk duhet te keni probleme me me daljen.
Albo

----------


## Davius

Nje detal i vogel qe me ra ne sy:

Kur zgjedhe veshjen Albasoul, tek pergjigje e shpejte ne skaje, larte, ke opcionin "Kontrollo gabimet drejtshkrimore", "Zmadhoje Hapesiren dhe "Zvogeloje Hapesiren" ... por nese zgjedhe nje veshje tjeter ne kete rast une kam "Blu e Zbardhur" keto opcione duken si imazhe gabim ose nuk duken fare nganjhere....

Mendoje se eshte problem themes/veshjesh apo?

PS:
Shpejtsia e hapjes se forumit eshte rritur shume, eshte edhe kjo tek ju e verejtur apo une sonte kam lidhje me te mire?

----------


## MiLaNiStE

> PS:
> Shpejtsia e hapjes se forumit eshte rritur shume, eshte edhe kjo tek ju e verejtur apo une sonte kam lidhje me te mire?


e ke linjen ti mo tmir mu mduket si mo i avasht. 

ene i gjo qe pash tashi kur poston 1 mesazh pa len midis 1 min nuk te del mesazhi qe ke shkrujt duhet te shkosh back ene ta shtypesh ka e para. sh lodhje....

ohh edhe me pelqe fakti qe te thot mas sa sekondash e bo minutin  :shkelje syri:

----------

